# China's Constructing 100,000 Cow Dairy



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A venture with Russia.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/100000-cow-dairy-coming-to-china-NAA-wyatt-bechtel/


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

That's one large operation I watched the video of the 40,000 cow operation amazing I can't imagine 100,000, Milking 20,000 cows a day on one farm mind numbing


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

After doing a bit of reading I found that there is a dairy farm in Northern Indiana called Fair Oaks that are milking thirty thousand head of cows three times a day, all the stories I read were kinda of self promoting so I didn't post any links. Just research Fair Oaks Dairy Indiana. I guess there is some controversy surrounding their operations


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thorim said:


> After doing a bit of reading I found that there is a dairy farm in Northern Indiana called Fair Oaks that are milking thirty thousand head of cows three times a day, all the stories I read were kinda of self promoting so I didn't post any links. Just research Fair Oaks Dairy Indiana. I guess there is some controversy surrounding their operations


 Fair Oaks is actually 11 separate farms milking 3000 cows each I think. Their big thing now is agri tourism. They received huge amounts of tax payer dollars for their tour and now they charge like 25 bucks a head for the tour.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Thorim said:


> After doing a bit of reading I found that there is a dairy farm in Northern Indiana called Fair Oaks that are milking thirty thousand head of cows three times a day, all the stories I read were kinda of self promoting so I didn't post any links. Just research Fair Oaks Dairy Indiana. I guess there is some controversy surrounding their operations


We had that big stinko down here SE Michigan with Verba-Hoff dairy in Hudson, Michigan and their GAMP practices concerning runoff. Finally the MDNR stepped in and basically shut them down. Verba-Hoff was sold to Milk Source, which, I think is an Indiana company.

Verba-Hoff did a bunch of lying and illegal manure disposal with resultant runoff. It got ugly.

Cows poop and a lot of cows = a lot of poop. I'm not sure the milk business is all that good anyway.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Makes my two holstein cows look really small.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I guess I'll have to start watching where the diary ingredients in my food are coming from.....


----------

